# Samsung NX500 + ring light?



## Tae.Leb (Aug 25, 2015)

I plan on ordering my Samsung NX500 later this week and want to get a Ring light for my videos. Preferably a ring light that mounts onto my camera. I want to avoid lights on a stand because I will most likely be doing handheld/on the go videos.

I found something like this:http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2055621862&pf_rd_i=desktop

I'm just not sure if it will work on my Samsung Nx500 since i'll be using the Kit lens(16-50mm). do i need to get a 50mm lens(macro)?

Will it be compatible?


----------

